# A happy & sad hello



## adyvanman (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi all happy to have found this site but sad to say goodbye to my beloved camper van  because we can no longer keep it in our lives  though lack of storage space.
My missus is in a wheelchair so we bought the van back in 1999 as we loved jet skiing (HAPPY DAYS) the van made life so much easier. As we've sold the jet ski's the van has been left standing and now needs to go to a good home
It's a 95 Transit 100 TD LWB AUTO 12months MOT but no TAX at the mo and it needs slight cosmetic work to the two front wheel arches and needs a good service, there's just over 28K on the clock and it's been fully adapted for a disabled person i.e hand controls remote side door lift and swivel drivers seat. It also has a double bed, large storage space, 2 removable seats and table in the rear, small sink, TV aerial and plug sockets all professionally converted by jubilee mobility conversions.
So If anybody could give some feedback it would be most appreciated.
It's in the for sale section on here 
http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/sale-wanted/10624-1995-n-converted-camper-2-5td-auto.html
P.S sorry to be a bore but here's some pictures


----------



## maingate (Jul 5, 2010)

That is a nice looking van you have there.

It will sell without any problems. I hope you have put the photos in any adverts. Any disability aids already fitted to a van open up the market.

It must be distressing for you to part with it. The thing is, you never know what the future holds.

I hope you will wave at me when you pass in your new RV after your Lottery win.


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Jul 5, 2010)

what a great bus,thanx for sharing and good luck


----------



## adyvanman (Jul 5, 2010)

Cheers guys for your warm welcome and nice coments if it wasn't for the lack of funds we would be keeping it


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jul 6, 2010)

First of all welcome to the site, very sorry about your problems, it is so sad when it comes to the point of selling the van but I know how you feel we are in much the same situation but still hanging on to out 1866 VW T25 (Old Lady) and will do so as long as we can. Take care and we wish you well whatever the outcome.

Pics:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html

Info:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


----------



## Alisonsvan (Jul 7, 2010)

i think its so sad that you can no longer keep your van.  we bought our first one just nearly two years ago, it was because i had been diagnosed with cancer the year before, so we just brought our future forward, its the best thing we have ever done and we are only in our 40's and had always camped and dreamed of having a motorhome one day, times have been a bit tough lately and we have managed to overcome them, i really hope something good comes your way and that you don't have to sell your lovely van, or if you do, well, i hope you still manage to have little hols
best regards to you both
Alison


----------



## adyvanman (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks again for your nice comments we've had a few people interested in the van but waiting to hear from them  We love the van to bits but will love to see it in the hands of someone who could make better use of it as the Misses parents have a lovely static caravan on the east coast and we go there if we want a little break  So the van is just sitting there doing nothing and it's such a shame  

Guernsey Donkey  
The pic's you've put on the link are stunning you've made my misses want to go there (CHEERS) lol 

And Alisonsvan  
We wish you all the best hope you enjoy your van as much as we have ours


----------

